# Seems like most of the old members got better



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm so very happy for that but I do feel slightly sad because I miss the old members....

And this site wasnt what it used to be..and in alot of ways that's pretty good..there isnt a whole lot of negativity like it used to be...

But because there's less traffic I wonder what will become of this site. 

I really miss the old members but I'm glad life changed for everyone..including myself and its only going to go up from here...

However; I don't see much of a point being on here since theres so few people here and all thr oldies are gone...

I may leave again soon...since I checked up on the site and have seen that all is well.

This place defintely served its purpouse when I needed it the most...

And I made friends from this site who I still talk with today...

I'm very grateful. 

Be well fellow SAS'ers 

Know that you can overcome SA and anything else as well.. Just be positive...positivity gies a long way.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I love you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Got better or left. Meh still a ton of trolls here but less negative regular members though . Glad you got better.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Dunno.

The site has become a shadow of what it once was for me though, but that might just be because I don't really have the energy to participate like I once did when it was all newer for me.

Atm I post my vblogs and that's about it.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

its gotten worse for me


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Got better or left. Meh still a ton of trolls here but less negative regular members though . Glad you got better.


Really..there's trolls?

And yeah I'm glad the negative regulars are gone though.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Richard Pawgins said:


> its gotten worse for me


It'll get better..I'm proof of that.

But you have to try harder than you ever tried in your life and put in more effort than most to see results.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reverie101 said:


> Really..there's trolls?
> 
> And yeah I'm glad the negative regulars are gone though.


Yep....mods do a good job cleaning it up for the most part though .


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Karsten said:


> I love you.


Awww thanks but I'm taken atm


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> Yep....mods do a good job cleaning it up for the most part though .


I see. So how long do you see yourself here kev? 
I feel I can pop in at 2029 and still see you here lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Reverie101 said:


> Awww thanks but I'm taken atm


lmao



Reverie101 said:


> I see. So how long do you see yourself here kev?
> I feel I can pop in at 2029 and still see you here lol


Meh I think I'll always log in....just not as much as time goes by. I still post a lot with a full time job and other activities so.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Reverie101 said:


> It'll get better..I'm proof of that.
> 
> But you have to try harder than you ever tried in your life and put in more effort than most to see results.


I'm not the fighting type so it won't.

I gave in a long time ago


----------



## RMS (May 29, 2010)

This site fills a void on the internet, its not going anywhere imo


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't think they got better at all. They probably just got sick of this site and have found another one or are on Reddit. Or they're busy gaming.

Plus a few have been banned of course.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Nobody got better trust me


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

Aribeth said:


> Nobody got better trust me


A lot have. I read their update posts.well the ones I could.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi!  I'm wondering now if I'll be alive at 2029, if I'll be posting lol, if I'll recognise you (if I'm still around), so many questions... :O


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

still struggling with binge eating disorder masochistic self harm eating behavior and MDD and some anxiety. I dont understand how some members can be posting on the just for fun every single day thats nuts.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

it doesn't get better, unless you're pretty
It doesn't get better, unless you've got money
It gets worse


----------



## Xsadus (Sep 14, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Nobody got better trust me


I never posted here much, I used to read pretty compulsively tho and only registered to really tell my story once I felt someway decently about myself which was over 3 years ago don't know the time goes. And although it might seem like an impossible fight when the black dog is on your doorstep, when you stop feeding him, he starts to weaken and eventually disappear in search of other pastures.

People do get better and all is not lost, I know this because I'm living it and so can you or anyone else who has gone through same situation. The clouds and haze are just obstructing the vision of the better you who stands triumphantly around the next corner. It's the loop that needs to be broken first. The "OMG I'm sweating, I'm so awkward, They're judging me" is the loop and a self-fufilling prophecy. You don't fear other people, you fear yourself in those moments. I see it here, I saw it in myself where I'd go out and say "I'm going to be confident" or "I'm not going to care anymore" but that approach doesn't work as the focus is still on yourself, you are judging yourself. That is the loop and the only way to break it when those moments of doubt kick in is to take a deep breath and tell yourself to focus on other people.

As scary as it may sound, nothing is as intimidating or judgmental of you than your own thoughts. Make concerted efforts to listen and even look at other people and you start to feed off their energy and the panic starts to disapate. I mean truly focus on other people and make it your business and goal to do so even when the panic or thoughts set in, keep reminding yourself where your energy and focus should be directed. It's by no means easy and will take time and effort as you are trying to break a loop you have probably been running on for years but realising it and when it happens is half the battle.

Very best of luck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pokabu72 said:


> All the negative regular members left? I would think some of them are still here. Those are the people I associate this site with, even though it's supposed to be a forum for support.


Meh a few still here but much better than before. Just troll issue mainly.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

It got a lot better for me . Even my generalized anxiety and my migraine triggered anxiety has calmed down.
I still have some bad days though.


----------



## calmandcollected (Jan 28, 2018)

Richard Pawgins said:


> its gotten worse for me


How so?

I would say very few people on here ended up getting good lives, or have achieved that yet. Some people get into their first relationship and think they will be happy for the rest of their lives. ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Richard. It's unfortunate that your condition has gotten worse. I'm one of the old members and I've definitely gotten better recently and would like to help where I can. Let me know.


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

I've gotten better. I didn't think it would happen this soon but it has.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm an old member in that in 2013??-14 I was active here, again last year. I first found it in 2004 or 5, but was in too low a place to really use it. Anywho, as I've gotten older and gotten therapy things have gotten far, far better. It does get better if you don't give up and write yourself off. Keep searching. There's a lot of help out there.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

I was a member here a couple of years ago (not really a regular), but haven't posted in like 3 years... 

Can anyone give a quick summary of what happened?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't think I'm one of the "old members," but I'm not sure? I'm not getting better. Gave up on that long ago. When I "disappear" in fact it's usually because I'm feeling worse. Nothing new.



harrison said:


> I don't think they got better at all. They probably just got sick of this site and have found another one or are on Reddit.


I tried to fit in with the "foreveralone" people on Reddit...the women seemed mostly nice, but they didn't speak up much (pretty understandable, though frustrating, in retrospect), and many of the guys (who did speak up, quite frequently) _hated_ me. I stopped posting in the FA group and now nobody really notices me anymore even when I comment in other subs. So here I am, again.

I hate being rejected by my own kind. -_-


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I very much hope so.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I tried to fit in with the "foreveralone" people on Reddit...the women seemed mostly nice, but they didn't speak up much (pretty understandable, though frustrating, in retrospect), *and many of the guys (who did speak up, quite frequently) hated me. *I stopped posting in the FA group and now nobody really notices me anymore even when I comment in other subs. So here I am, again.
> 
> *I hate being rejected by my own kind*. -_-


Sorry to hear that didn't go too well for you Tehuti. But it's not surprising - plenty of people on this site that are quick with a nasty or snide comment too. I guess that's why my ignore list is so long now. I often look at a thread and most of the posts are blocked out.

I don't like these forums very much - but somehow I think I'd like Reddit even less than this one.

Don't be too hard on yourself - those people aren't really "your own kind" anyway.


----------



## Peanutbutter Toast (Jul 20, 2011)

Some got better. Some got worse. Some just got bored. Some probably died. 


Lots of reasons why people stop posting.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

harrison said:


> Sorry to hear that didn't go too well for you Tehuti. But it's not surprising - plenty of people on this site that are quick with a nasty or snide comment too. I guess that's why my ignore list is so long now. I often look at a thread and most of the posts are blocked out.
> 
> I don't like these forums very much - but somehow I think I'd like Reddit even less than this one.
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself - those people aren't really "your own kind" anyway.


Yeah, Reddit is full of pretentious basement-dwelling 30-year olds who have an elitist complex just because they scored above average on an IQ test when they were kids and watch pop science documentaries but have no real-life skills. Basically a bunch of rejects who often shame regular people for being unoriginal slaves to society. I would know because I am still recovering from that kind of mindset, so feel free to call me out on my holier-than-thou attitude when it comes out. I don't use Reddit as frequently as I used to because the toxic environment where interesting topics were being discussed became exhausting when having to deal with people like that. Though the ladies on the victims of sexual abuse threads continue to be lovely and supportive.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm still here and I'm arguably worse than the time I joined and I'm not planning on leaving and I'm really cool too, so there's still hope for SAS.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah, Reddit is full of pretentious basement-dwelling *30-year olds* who have an elitist complex just because they scored above average on an IQ test when they were kids and watch pop science documentaries but have no real-life skills. Basically a bunch of rejects who often shame regular people for being unoriginal slaves to society. I would know because I am still recovering from that kind of mindset, so feel free to call me out on my holier-than-thou attitude when it comes out. I don't use Reddit as frequently as I used to because the toxic environment where interesting topics were being discussed became exhausting when having to deal with people like that. Though the ladies on the victims of sexual abuse threads continue to be lovely and supportive.


That actually surprises me a bit - I didn't know they were that old, I thought they'd be younger than that. I haven't looked at Reddit for more than a minute or two - it really doesn't interest me.

And if it's any consolation to you - I don't remember you coming across like that on here.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Old member here. I used to read the site back in 2004 actually, maybe even earlier.

Things have gotten worse for me, but that's because I have AvPD.

The SA part has gotten infinitely better though, I mean, I remember a time when I was sweating when I had to take the train...

Now I wish I could go back to that time.


----------

